# Some recent pics



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Took some pictures last night, hope you enjoy them.

Bloody Mary, the reddest of the red neos. Not just the intensity of the redness, also the seemingly glowing visual effect. Wish I had a flash to provide better lighting for a more clear pic.




Some Dream Blues....


Red tigers I got last month, they are growing nicely and hope to start breeding soon. 




My OEBT breeding crew, the same shrimps have been breeding for over 7 months now. They stopped for the summer with tons of babies to grow up.


And some of these pop out once in a while from the BKK breeding tanks, but so far I haven't gotten any stable ones yet even when selecting these individuals in a separate tank. Wish I can get some more stable strain.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

And how did I forget this beauty...


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Great looking shrimp! Stunning colours on all of them


----------

